# We FINALLY have babies!!!!!!!!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Our first freshener, Ditza, kidded on Day 148 with twins: a boy and a GIRL. The boy needed a little tug or two to actually get out, but the doe slid out with no trouble at all. Ditza has already milked beautifully on the stand. (Thanks to her "mommy" Gretchen who spends so much time training her!!) Everyone has had colostrum and seems to be doing well.

I'd like to thank Ditza for choosing to kid in the middle of the afternoon on a sunny day when I was right there to help. GOOD GOATIE!!!!

Here's mama Ditza.

Here's our as-yet-unnamed little buck with my daughter Abby.



And here he is napping after entertaining several visitors. ;-)


And here is our beautiful DOEling, Aviva!!! (Aviva is Hebrew for "springtime")


Oh...THAT's how legs work!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! They are both adorable


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, wow, manchas are my favorite for a reason! Love those ears. I'm drooling over Aviva  Congrats on healthy twins!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

How adorable!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They are so cute️


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What cuties!!!!! Congrats to you all.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww adorable!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats : )


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Awwwwww!! Perfect, sweet little gifts. Congratulations! Whew! What a relief, hey?!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, wow! Those are some GORGEOUS babies!  Aviva is a beauty and that buckling as adorable  Congrats on both!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are gorgeous 
Im in love with Aviva , she is something else !!!! 
Love the name too , congratulations again :hug:
They were certainly worth waiting for……..and heck , hair and sleep is overrated :hammer:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I think Aviva wants to run away and come and live with me lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are some better pics of the little buck, Davian. He's a real cutie!





Gretchen with Aviva, her first baby from a breeding she chose.


And finally, it's never too early to start training them for shows, is it? ;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the pictures ! The first one is so precious with his eyes closed , lol. At first it looked like he was enjoying a good scratch , lol.
He certainly is a handsome boy and his sister is just gorgeous !
Looks like everyone is enjoying them


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

They are gorgeous! I adore the name Aviva. You pick the best names.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

congrats on the new babies. They are cute and so much bigger than mine. lol.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

so cute!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

FarmerInaDress said:


> They are gorgeous! I adore the name Aviva. You pick the best names.


Ah, names. That would be my daughters - especially my 15 year-old. She researches and makes lists and refuses to name anyone until the name is "Right".

She named her gift doe "Ditza" which is Hebrew for joy. "Aviva" is Hebrew for Springtime and "Davian" is a derivative of David, meaning adored or beloved.

Abby, our 13 year-old, owns "Electra" - the evil bully goat who gets away with stuff because she's so darned cute. ;-) At her sister's bidding, Abby came up with a list of Greek names for her babies. Sadly, we don't think Electra is actually pregnant.

However, my Nigerian, Annika, IS pregnant- and about to kid with obvious multiples. I picked names from the 1960's Batman series because our family loves that show and because the buck's name is "Two-Faced". I'll let Abby help me choose which actual names to use since she'll probably have to show the Nigies.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats! They are beautiful


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

It's so neat to have names with meanings...especially Greek and Hebrew names. Very cool! 

In 2013 when we bred Bella, she showed all the obvious signs of being bred and I believed she was right up to day 155. Talk about a let down!! We figured out that she must have absorbed the kid(s) over the winter. There was never any sign of a miscarriage. We had weeks and weeks of way below zero weather and Bella was very stressed out over it. One morning the reg. temp. was -26 with -52 wind chills. Glad that winter is over! Whew! But I'm telling you this to let you know I understand how you feel about Electra not being pregnant. However, you've been blessed with other kids and I know you are thrilled over them! Enjoy! Hugs!!!


----------

